# Asturiano recibe una cura de humildad en ucrania



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

El langreano que abre el refugio antibombas al vecindario en una ciudad de Ucrania


“Soy de La Felguera, a mí no me asusta ningún ruso”, dice Beni Brito, que vive con su mujer y su hija en Vinnytsia, a 250 kilómetros de Kiev




www.google.es





aquí tenemos señor Beni Brito , muy grande el muy valiente y muy de la felguera

*Soy de La Felguera, a mí no me asusta ningún ruso”, dice Beni Brito, que vive con su mujer y su hija en Vinnytsia, a 250 kilómetros de Kiev

veamos el efecto Putin 









El langreano Beni Brito, forzado a dejar Ucrania con su familia ante la violencia rusa: "Nos están haciendo una canallada"


"En el aeropuerto de mi ciudad ya han caído dos bombazos y mi suegro nos pidió que sacásemos a las niñas", cuenta el asturiano, que pone rumbo a Moldavia




www.lne.es





El langreano Beni Brito, forzado a dejar Ucrania con su familia ante la violencia rusa: "Nos están haciendo una canallada"

Ola la la alguien se le han olvidado los huevos en casa*


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Soy de la felguera no me asusta ningún ruso 




Voy Pa Moldavia oooooo


----------



## El amigo (7 Mar 2022)

Darwin no ha hecho su trabajo. La verdad es que estos tíos confunden el ser unos bocachanclas con la valentía.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Mar 2022)

punto para putin


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Mar 2022)

En España no hay cuñado sin su auditorio


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Darwin no ha hecho su trabajo. La verdad es que estos tíos confunden el ser unos bocachanclas con la valentía.




el asturiano medio


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Pa Moldavia oooooooo allí nun hay tiros ooooooooooo


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Darwin no ha hecho su trabajo. La verdad es que estos tíos confunden el ser unos bocachanclas con la valentía.




Bueno ha hecho el ridiculo frente al imperio RUSO


----------



## Tagghino (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## frangelico (7 Mar 2022)

Las putieslavas se ve que no descansan, han logrado establecer caladero entre los mineros asturvagos, gente muy curtida en el puterío.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Mar 2022)

todo lo que hay mas al sur de oviedo no es asturias, es mordor


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Mar 2022)

que se puede esperar del un calvo

PD: Melafo a la mujer


----------



## Pantxin (7 Mar 2022)

En Asturias existe una palabra que lo define: BABAYU


babayu, a, o - Diccionario General de la Lengua Asturiana (DGLA)


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

De hecho esta en edad de combatir y se fuga ,que artimañas o prebendas estará usando ?


----------



## Furymundo (7 Mar 2022)

hezpañolito tatuadito se cree Pelayo 
hasta que empieza el fuego 

para que coño abres la boca ? 
por que hacerse el valiente ?


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Mar 2022)

se fue a comer el mundo, se comio una mierda como un castillo

tanto tatuaje taleguero para correr como una maricona.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Yes tucu oooo


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> hezpañolito tatuadito se cree Pelayo
> hasta que empieza el fuego
> 
> para que coño abres la boca ?
> por que hacerse el valiente ?



Los asturianos son así


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> El langreano que abre el refugio antibombas al vecindario en una ciudad de Ucrania
> 
> 
> “Soy de La Felguera, a mí no me asusta ningún ruso”, dice Beni Brito, que vive con su mujer y su hija en Vinnytsia, a 250 kilómetros de Kiev
> ...



Otro rojo valiente. De los que luchan contra los cadáveres secos de las monjas,curas y niños, pero salen por patas en cuanto llegan los chicos al frente.


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Mar 2022)

Si vuelve a Asturias será el más joven del Principado


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Mar 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> En Asturias existe una palabra que lo define: BABAYU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho a los asturianines se les conoce como babayines... Oisti!!!


----------



## Lian (7 Mar 2022)

Que pensaba comerse una fabada y "abrir fuego"???


----------



## Pantxin (7 Mar 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> De hecho a los asturianines se les conoce como babayines... Oisti!!!



Y a los de las cuencas en especial....Oyisti!!!


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Mar 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> Y a los de las cuencas en especial....Oyisti!!!



Sí. En la montaña son menos babayines la verdad.Más humildes. Cuencas y costa son el zenit del babayismo


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Mar 2022)

Que de paso se acerque a turquía


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Mar 2022)

PALETO DE MIERDA ASTURIANO VAGO Y MARICON SE VUELVE A CASA CON EL RABO ENTRE LAS PIERNAS.

A SEGUIR COBRANDO PAGA Y PASANDOTE EL DIA EN EL TXIGRE, HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPUTA.


----------



## frangelico (7 Mar 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Otro rojo valiente. De los que luchan contra los cadáveres secos de las monjas,curas y niños, pero salen por patas en cuanto llegan los chicos al frente.



Este es además hijo de cazurro o de extremeño, Brito no es apellido asturiano. Muy típico de "les cuenques"


----------



## W.Smith (7 Mar 2022)

La felguera está llena de valientes (fantasmas) así, doy fe.


----------



## el segador (7 Mar 2022)

Si hubiera sido de Bilbao todavía, pero asturiano????


----------



## RFray (7 Mar 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> En Asturias existe una palabra que lo define: BABAYU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fatu también le queda bien.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Darwin no ha hecho su trabajo. La verdad es que estos tíos confunden el ser unos bocachanclas con la valentía.



Del primer culatazo en la boca se les quita la chulería mientras recogen los dientes del suelo, es todo un clásico. Luego a la hora de la verdad son los que primero salen corriendo


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (7 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En España no hay cuñado sin su auditorio



Esta vez has estado brillante indepe  puede ser el principio de una bonita amistad.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Mar 2022)

Clásico de los rojos de la cuenca minera


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Mar 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Esta vez has estado brillante indepe  puede ser el principio de una bonita amistad.



Después de brillante debería ir una coma para que la frase tenga sentido y aún y así, te ha thankeado el @Taliván Hortográfico ... todos nos ablandamos con la edad...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (7 Mar 2022)

Esta calvo hulio


----------



## Demi Grante (7 Mar 2022)

Fácil de identificar qué camino ha cogido por el reguero de mierda que ha ido dejando. Tonto y bocachancla.


----------



## magufone (7 Mar 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> En Asturias existe una palabra que lo define: BABAYU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo mas bien diria maizón tambien


----------



## NIKK (7 Mar 2022)

Pues otro bocazas subnormal.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Putin ooooooo


----------



## magufone (7 Mar 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Pues otro bocazas subnormal.



Aqui en Asturias muchos son de abrir la bocaza para ver quien mea mas largo pero luego ibamos cuatro...
En uno de mis primeros trabajos todavia de estudiante perdi la cuenta de la de veces que nos dejaban solos a un compañero de trabajo y a mi cuando ibamos a negociar con el jefe ciertas condiciones despues de vocear y jurar en arameo en el almacen...


----------



## ApartapeloS (7 Mar 2022)

Asturiano, loco, vano y mal cristiano


----------



## Desencantado (7 Mar 2022)

Soy de la Felguera, a mí no me asusta un Ruso. Pero es que son 50.000.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Soy de la Felguera, a mí no me asusta un Ruso. Pero es que son 50.000.



Ojalá tiren la bomba nuclear en la felguera


----------



## Desencantado (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Ojalá tiren la bomba nuclear en la felguera



Duro y a la felguera!


----------



## arriondas (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Ojalá tiren la bomba nuclear en la felguera



A ver si vas a ser de la Cuenca del Caudal...


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A ver si vas a ser de la Cuenca del Caudal...



que va ,soy De la cuenca del nalon y la odio


----------



## magufone (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Ojalá tiren la bomba nuclear en la felguera



Pero no la habian tirado ya?


----------



## Cremilo (7 Mar 2022)

Beni, Brito, Boime.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Mar 2022)

Bocazas de burbuja llamando bocazas a alguien que ha hecho lo mismo que ellos hubieran hecho, huir con su familia de una guerra. Todo en su sitio.


----------



## Teofrasto (7 Mar 2022)

Retrasado, calvo y con tatuajes, sin comentarios. 
A propósito su mujer es la ucraniana Ana FERNANDEZ, apellido eslavo de toda la vida


----------



## Floid (7 Mar 2022)

Vaya bocachanclas, tan tipico de algunos lares, callate y llegado el momento Dios dira


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pero no la habian tirado ya?



no ,fue un pedo de barbón


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Mar 2022)

cuando en la frontera no le dejen salir por ser hombre que diga que va a la manifa del 8M...


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> cuando en la frontera no le dejen salir por ser hombre que diga que va a la manifa del 8M...



Eso ya sería la guinda del pastel


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Ahora si me dan mieu los rusos ooooo


----------



## Floid (7 Mar 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Retrasado, calvo y con tatuajes, sin comentarios.
> A propósito su mujer es la ucraniana Ana FERNANDEZ, apellido eslavo de toda la vida



Te has equivocado es anNa Fernandez, esa segunda "ene" es la que denota la ucranianidad.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Mar 2022)

Moldavia patria querida.
Quien estuviera en moldavia en todas las ocasiones.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Subnormal y de la felguera


----------



## Ploff (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> El langreano que abre el refugio antibombas al vecindario en una ciudad de Ucrania
> 
> 
> “Soy de La Felguera, a mí no me asusta ningún ruso”, dice Beni Brito, que vive con su mujer y su hija en Vinnytsia, a 250 kilómetros de Kiev
> ...



Jugador de poker profesional??????
Pero eso es una profesion???


----------



## Ploff (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Subnormal y de la felguera



Faltan neuronas por esa zona


----------



## Lubinillo (7 Mar 2022)

Anna Fernandez de origen ukraniano? En esta guerra cada día pasan cosas mas raras


----------



## Godofredo1099 (7 Mar 2022)

Voy pa Moldavia oooooh que estos rusos tan locus!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (7 Mar 2022)

solo por el tatuaje de mierda que lleva merecia que le metiran un tiro, vaya pedazo de subnormal


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Voy pa Moldavia oooooh que estos rusos tan locus!!!



Yes tuku ooooo ,lleque ta muy Friu


----------



## frangelico (7 Mar 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Anna Fernandez de origen ukraniano? En esta guerra cada día pasan cosas mas raras



Será adoptada por un mineru pagafantas o algo así. En les cuenques la mitad del dinero se va en sidra y la otra en putes, de club o adquiridas por matrimonio. Debe haber aldeas eslavas o andinas donde viven todos de lo que saca su puta local de un pensionista español.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Beniiiiiiiii el valiente


----------



## XRL (7 Mar 2022)

vaya chortina se ha agenciado el polla tatuada

ese tiene que tener dinero de haber vendido coca porque la rusa esa si quiere gana 500€ al dia metiéndose a puta


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

XRL dijo:


> vaya chortina se ha agenciado el polla tatuada
> 
> ese tiene que tener dinero de haber vendido coca porque la rusa esa si quiere gana 500€ al dia metiéndose a puta



El papi de la felguera le mandará 2000 euros al mes total el papi cobra 4000 de la prejubilacion de la mina y no tiene en qué gastar el dinero


----------



## XRL (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> El papi de la felguera le mandará 2000 euros al mes total el papi cobra 4000 de la prejubilacion de la mina y no tiene en qué gastar el dinero



eso también,si tienes ayuda familiar ya lo tienes hecho


----------



## Camaro SS (7 Mar 2022)

Un paguitero en la corte del rey Putin.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Ojalá tiren la bomba nuclear en la felguera



si, y arriesgarse a convertir a poblaciones limitrofes en mutantes
me imagino mutantes canibales de ferroñes y se me encoje la huevada automaticamente


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A ver si vas a ser de la Cuenca del Caudal...



salseo entre cuencas manda


----------



## Pio Pio (7 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> que se puede esperar del un calvo
> 
> PD: Melafo a la mujer



Que tomen nota los nuncafollistas del foro un PCM percutiendo a Ucra a pelito, será un valor añadido el tatoo que le invade el pescuezo?.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> si, y arriesgarse a convertir a poblaciones limitrofes en mutantes
> me imagino mutantes canibales de ferroñes y se me encoje la huevada automaticamente



La joecara canibal !!!


----------



## JKL-2 (7 Mar 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Anna Fernandez de origen ukraniano? En esta guerra cada día pasan cosas mas raras



Ese será el nombre de la periodista o fotógrafa de prensa del artículo.


----------



## chemarin (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> El langreano que abre el refugio antibombas al vecindario en una ciudad de Ucrania
> 
> 
> “Soy de La Felguera, a mí no me asusta ningún ruso”, dice Beni Brito, que vive con su mujer y su hija en Vinnytsia, a 250 kilómetros de Kiev
> ...



Hombre, ese hombre fue un bocazas y le está bien quedar ahora como tal, pero digo yo que su familia no merece pagar.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Mar 2022)

El langreano tiene pavor a que le percutan el ...


----------



## XRL (7 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Que tomen nota los nuncafollistas del foro un PCM percutiendo a Ucra a pelito, será un valor añadido el tatoo que le invade el pescuezo?.



lo que le dará a la ucra son €€€€


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> El langreano tiene pavor a que le percutan el ...



Que va ,en la cuenca hay mucho maricon ya se sabe lo que hacían ellos rojos en las minas …. Ahí abajo con el calor el sudor …,


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (7 Mar 2022)

Pacocuñado ejjjpañol va de duro creyéndose que Rusia es igual que Occidente a la hora de echarse atrás en el último momento, la realidad le para los pies y huye como el bocazas cobarde que es.

Poco karma le ha tocado.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (7 Mar 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Poco karma le ha tocado.



Calbo y con cara de haberse escapado de Atapuerca.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (7 Mar 2022)

Todo el mundo sabe que la unica manera de ganar al Ruso es salto hacia atras y patada voladora:


----------



## DarkNight (7 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> El langreano que abre el refugio antibombas al vecindario en una ciudad de Ucrania
> 
> 
> “Soy de La Felguera, a mí no me asusta ningún ruso”, dice Beni Brito, que vive con su mujer y su hija en Vinnytsia, a 250 kilómetros de Kiev
> ...



Ese calvo es Burbujero sin duda. De esos que iban al Atico a decir que fueramos todos a Ucrania a buscar pareja.


----------



## kabeljau (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## treblinca (7 Mar 2022)

Pero si cuando tomó Franco las cuencas mineras y Asturias, en octubre de 1937, allí no quedaba nadie de estos matones. Unos a los montes y otros se echaron a los barcos.
Que se quede el babayo a luchar por la tierra de su mujer e hija...los cojones.


----------



## frangelico (7 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Pero si cuando tomó Franco las cuencas mineras y Asturias, en octubre de 1937, allí no quedaba nadie de estos matones. Unos a los montes y otros se echaron a los barcos.
> Que se quede el babayo a luchar por la tierra de su mujer e hija...los cojones.



Este tío por el apellido será nieto de un cazurro o extremeño que emigró a Asturias en los 50. Su abuelo lo mismo era el que le servía el café al Caudillo.


----------



## PECA28 (7 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este tío por el apellido será nieto de un cazurro o extremeño que emigró a Asturias en los 50. Su abuelo lo mismo era el que le servía el café al Caudillo.



Ya están tratando de endosar a este modorro a otras regiones.
Pero si en Asturias hay mostrencos de estos para dar y regalar.


----------



## frangelico (7 Mar 2022)

PECA28 dijo:


> Ya están tratando de endosar a este modorro a otras regiones.
> Pero si en Asturias hay mostrencos de estos para dar y regalar.



Claro que hay. Pero el apellido es delator.


----------



## Mazaldeck (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Mar 2022)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 973464



O hasta que se se “encuentra” con doña blanca.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Mar 2022)

Joder,y yo que pensaba que los asturianos caían bien...

Vaya despolle de hilo.

Pobre calbo,joder.Los rusos empoderados de stolichnaya acojonan incluso a los marines


----------



## Manteka (8 Mar 2022)

¡Qué vienen los rusos! 
Vente pa Moldova, Pepe









¡Que vienen los rusos! ¡Que vienen los rusos! (1966) - IMDb


¡Que vienen los rusos! ¡Que vienen los rusos!: Directed by Norman Jewison. With Carl Reiner, Eva Marie Saint, Alan Arkin, Brian Keith. Without hostile intent, a Soviet submarine runs aground off New England. Men are sent for a boat, but many villagers go into a tizzy, risking bloodshed.




m.imdb.com


----------



## Manteka (8 Mar 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Bocazas de burbuja llamando bocazas a alguien que ha hecho lo mismo que ellos hubieran hecho, huir con su familia de una guerra. Todo en su sitio.



No es un bocachanclas por huir.
Es un bocachanclas porque hace 4 días decía que los rusos no le daban miedo, y ahora está huyendo acojonao.
Supongo que lo dijo para hacerse el valiente, pero ahora le está viendo las orejas al lobo y ha salido por patas.


----------



## lostsoul242 (8 Mar 2022)

jias


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Mar 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Joder,y yo que pensaba que los asturianos caían bien...
> 
> Vaya despolle de hilo.
> 
> Pobre calbo,joder.Los rusos empoderados de stolichnaya acojonan incluso a los marines



Caen bien a los madrileños pijos que vienen en vacaciones los ven como una especie de mascota que dice oooooooooo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Mar 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> No es un bocachanclas por huir.
> Es un bocachanclas porque hace 4 días decía que los rusos no le daban miedo, y ahora está huyendo acojonao.
> Supongo que lo dijo para hacerse el valiente, pero ahora le está viendo las orejas al lobo y ha salido por patas.



Pues algo muy humano la verdad, habría que veros a vosotros.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Mar 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Esta calvo hulio



A lo mejor por eso se ha salvado de ir al frente, lo verían los reclutadores, les daría pena y lo subieron al tren de los tullidos para evacuarlo.


----------



## Aurkitu (8 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las putieslavas se ve que no descansan, han logrado establecer caladero entre los mineros asturvagos, gente muy curtida en el puterío.



Como no tengo ganas ni de leer la noticia...pero en honor a las putieslavas, y de la verdad, en el pie de foto pone esto: _El langreano Beni Brito y su esposa, *Anna Fernández*._


----------



## Sardónica (8 Mar 2022)

Asturiano de perfil tipo Roma Gallardo. Inculto y chulo.
Que pena de región, con lo que podría haber sido si no hubiese asturianos.


----------



## tomidy (8 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro que hay. Pero el apellido es delator.



Canario, concretamente. Cuando dices cazurro me gustaría saber a qué te refieres, porque los apellidos asturianos y los leoneses son los mismos.


----------



## Xculo (8 Mar 2022)

¿Pero queda alguien que lea esa basura infecta de periódico que es la nueva engaña? 
Si solo escriben paconadas y fake news


----------



## MasMax (8 Mar 2022)

El pobre se ha quedado calvo del susto.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Caen bien a los madrileños pijos que vienen en vacaciones los ven como una especie de mascota que dice oooooooooo



Vamos,que son como los murcianos en forocoches.

Pues nada...continúen ustedes que ,la verdad,me estoy descojonando con el hilo.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Mar 2022)

La obligación legal es solo para *ucranianos, hombres entre 18 y 60 años.*
Los inmigrantes y las mujeres pueden salir legalmente. 







Asturianos no están obligados.


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Mar 2022)

Hay que ver la realidad y no los mundos Disney de la UE, feminismo, progresismo y NWO. Rusia es una potencia nuclear, es una potencia comercial, es una potencia minera y petrolifera, y si Rusia quiere RECUPERAR un territorio que se cedió en 1991, AJO Y AGUA. ES LO QUE HAY.

La linea roja son las fronteras de Yalta, y esto es lo que hay, y dad gracias que Rusia no reclame mas territorio hasta el rio ELBA. Y los mundos Disney de la UE y de los Democratas de EEUU van a llevar a una quiebra total mundial de liquidez y desempleo.

Rusia es agresora, SI; Rusia es muy mala, SI, pero es lo que hay, y si la UE quiere seguir manteniendo su actual nivel de vida y bienestar, NECESITA a RUSIA, ningun pais puede sustituir la produccion de Rusia en los mercados.

AJO Y AGUA, y cuando así lo tengan claro la UE, Biden y la OTAN, mejor les irá a Todos.
En 1956 Rusia invadió Hungría, y nadie pudo hacer nada por evitarlo, y nadie se metió, porque medio mundo se nutría de las exportaciones de la URSS en materias primas.

Si Rusia quiere merendarse a Ucrania, es lo que hay, por muy injusto que eso sea.


----------



## Hulagu (8 Mar 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> En Asturias existe una palabra que lo define: BABAYU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Mar 2022)

Anda como has salio ratilla


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (8 Mar 2022)

Asturiano lamentapla.


----------



## Alan__ (8 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las putieslavas se ve que no descansan, han logrado establecer caladero entre los mineros asturvagos, gente muy curtida en el puterío.



me fascina que asturias es el mayor paraiso del puterío de españa, hay puticlubs hasta en las iglesias, sin embargo son todos del psoe que es abolicionista.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (8 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En España no hay cuñado sin su auditorio




Y si no mira Puchi y su maletero....  

(no me he podido aguantar, sorry)


----------



## Cachopo (8 Mar 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Hay que ver la realidad y no los mundos Disney de la UE, feminismo, progresismo y NWO. Rusia es una potencia nuclear, es una potencia comercial, es una potencia minera y petrolifera, y si Rusia quiere RECUPERAR un territorio que se cedió en 1991, AJO Y AGUA. ES LO QUE HAY.
> 
> La linea roja son las fronteras de Yalta, y esto es lo que hay, y dad gracias que Rusia no reclame mas territorio hasta el rio ELBA. Y los mundos Disney de la UE y de los Democratas de EEUU van a llevar a una quiebra total mundial de liquidez y desempleo.
> 
> ...



Se cedió a quien tonto el culo, se renuncio a seguir ocupando esos países.
Rusia quiere merendarsela y los ucranianos prefieren morir luchando.

Por cierto vaya mujeron se pillo el amigo, yo quiero una de esas


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Se cedió a quien tonto el culo, se renuncio a seguir ocupando esos países.
> Rusia quiere merendarsela y los ucranianos prefieren morir luchando.
> 
> Por cierto vaya mujeron se pillo el amigo, yo quiero una de esas



El amigo tiene caca en el culo con dinero de papá en Ucrania cualquiera tiene una novia así , para eso se hubiese quedado en asturias y no tendría este tipo de sustos


----------



## frangelico (8 Mar 2022)

tomidy dijo:


> Canario, concretamente. Cuando dices cazurro me gustaría saber a qué te refieres, porque los apellidos asturianos y los leoneses son los mismos.



Yo creo que Brito es extremeño.a Canarias habrá llegado por emigración.


----------



## Cachopo (8 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> El amigo tiene caca en el culo con dinero de papá en Ucrania cualquiera tiene una novia así , para eso se hubiese quedado en asturias y no tendría este tipo de sustos



Que sustos? Sois unnpoco subnormales en este hilo, decidieron irse con los hijos a petición del suegro, petición totalmente lógica, que pinta allí el solo? Y pudiendo irse con la familia..


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Que sustos? Sois unnpoco subnormales en este hilo, decidieron irse con los hijos a petición del suegro, petición totalmente lógica, que pinta allí el solo? Y pudiendo irse con la familia..



Y porque no manda a los hijos y su mujer por un corredor y él se queda ? O porque una vez puestos a salvo no da la vuelta ?


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Mar 2022)

No te pego porque me están agarrando


----------



## tomidy (8 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que Brito es extremeño.a Canarias habrá llegado por emigración.



Si miras el INE, la inmensa mayoría es canario.


----------



## little hammer (8 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las putieslavas se ve que no descansan, han logrado establecer caladero entre los mineros asturvagos, gente muy curtida en el puterío.



No oses llamar eso a nuestras diosesitas rusitas (y ucranianas )


----------



## todoayen (8 Mar 2022)

Que cobarde! No tenía a mano para arrojar unas habas dures como piedres?


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cachopo (9 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Y porque no manda a los hijos y su mujer por un corredor y él se queda ? O porque una vez puestos a salvo no da la vuelta ?



para dejar a su mujer sin marido y sus hijos sin padre?


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


>



Que lo


Cachopo dijo:


> para dejar a su mujer sin marido y sus hijos sin padre?



que lo hubiese pensado antes de decir “no tengo miedo a los rusos porque soy de la felguera” como si nacer en la felguera te diese dotes especiales


----------



## frangelico (9 Mar 2022)

tomidy dijo:


> Si miras el INE, la inmensa mayoría es canario.



Eso es porque viene de Portugal. No hay apellidos canarios, todos han llegado de alguna parte , cuando abundan más en las islas que en ninguna provincia peninsular es que son extranjeros, y en Canarias hay muchísima sangre portuguesa.


----------



## Cachopo (9 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Que lo
> 
> 
> que lo hubiese pensado antes de decir “no tengo miedo a los rusos porque soy de la felguera” como si nacer en la felguera te diese dotes especiales



es que ambas cosas son compatibles, dice eso, y el suegro le convence de que no haga el mongolo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> es que ambas cosas son compatibles, dice eso, y el suegro le convence de que no haga el mongolo.




Es compatible si eres un mierda un cobarde y un bocachancla , cuando lo dijo tenía hijos o no ?


----------



## Cachopo (9 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Es compatible si eres un mierda un cobarde y un bocachancla , cuando lo dijo tenía hijos o no ?



Venga a jugar al fornite


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Que sustos? Sois unnpoco subnormales en este hilo, decidieron irse con los hijos a petición del suegro, petición totalmente lógica, que pinta allí el solo? Y pudiendo irse con la familia..



nueva pelicula de pinín russell
"escape from ucraña, oyisti?"


----------



## Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope (10 Mar 2022)

Yo no h estado en una guerra gracias a Dios pero veo comentarios de gente que se piensa que es como ir con los colegas a un painball y que si te dan levantas la mano y vuelves a la partida en la siguiente ronda. Este hombre no deja de ser un civil como podemos ser muchos y enfrentarte a un ejército con soldados profesionales eres carne de cañón rápidamente.


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Mar 2022)

Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope dijo:


> Yo no h estado en una guerra gracias a Dios pero veo comentarios de gente que se piensa que es como ir con los colegas a un painball y que si te dan levantas la mano y vuelves a la partida en la siguiente ronda. Este hombre no deja de ser un civil como podemos ser muchos y enfrentarte a un ejército con soldados profesionales eres carne de cañón rápidamente.




Estoy de acuerdo … y porque se mete en una guerra para desertar a los días ?


----------



## Cachopo (10 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo … y porque se mete en una guerra para desertar a los días ?



Cuando se ha metido en la guerra subnormal?
Que te pasa lo conoces y te quito la novía o que?


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Cuando se ha metido en la guerra subnormal?
> Que te pasa lo conoces y te quito la novía o que?




Cuando dijo yo soy de la felguera y no tengo miedo a ningún ruso ,ahora que ha reconocido que tiene miedo a los rusos ya no es de la felguera ?


----------



## Cachopo (10 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Cuando dijo yo soy de la felguera y no tengo miedo a ningún ruso ,ahora que ha reconocido que tiene miedo a los rusos ya no es de la felguera ?



Cuando lo ha reconocido ?


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Mar 2022)

Que hay del felguerin valiente ,habrá llegado a georgia ?


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Cuando lo ha reconocido ?




Con felguerinos así putin va a llegar hasta colombia


----------



## Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope (10 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo … y porque se mete en una guerra para desertar a los días ?



Pues más o menos por lo que te comentaba, fue con una idea y la realidad te desborda. Destrucción, muerte, tragedia, desolación.. vamos el kaos absoluto.


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Mar 2022)

Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope dijo:


> Pues más o menos por lo que te comentaba, fue con una idea y la realidad te desborda. Destrucción, muerte, tragedia, desolación.. vamos el kaos absoluto.




Entonces que es la guerra para los de la felguera?


----------

